# Noob questions...



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I join late to the party thanks to a great deal on swappa.. well here is my questions..

1 why does the front facing camera don't work ?.. I get a f/c on every app .. I tried it only on cm7 roms so far.. if that the reason I understand..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

The front camera has worked for me on every ROM, including CM7. It is not an issue with TB.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I join late to the party thanks to a great deal on swappa.. well here is my questions..
> 
> 1 why does the front facing camera don't work ?.. I get a f/c on every app .. I tried it only on cm7 roms so far.. if that the reason I understand..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You might as well try a sense rom just to verify if the front camera is broken. I know mine works in thundershed 1.4 though.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Some sense Rome I know front camera works on is skyraider 1.3, bamf soab 1.4 I believe. Really any sense rom that isn't from the mr4 open mobile release. Was the front camera ever working in the first place? Maybe you know why you got a good deal.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Some sense Rome I know front camera works on is skyraider 1.3, bamf soab 1.4 I believe. Really any sense rom that isn't from the mr4 open mobile release. Was the front camera ever working in the first place? Maybe you know why you got a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Since I came from a Droid x I never had a front face camera. I just tried it out on the new cm7 build sfk dropped this week. 
So I am asking on a moto we have a .sbf file that flashes it to factory stock when thing goes crazy.. what do ya do on the bolt (just want to learn everything)...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You can try a different kernel but flashing a rom that's known to have a working front camera should all you need to flash. I know with the mr4 open mobile leak they have issues with the camcorder working. There are a few kernels out to fix this. So make sure you have the right based kernel. So if you flash skyrsider 1.3 and front camera don't work. Then your front camera is inop.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

No need to return to stock. However, big difference here is to back up what you have before you flash something new or a mod, then you can restore the backup if the new thing goes wonky. 
That said, you flash things over what you currently have (after backup) and wipe the caches, data, and system in recovery to put the new stuff on the phone. 
Superwipe script, a thread here, does it for you - maybe download that to do the wipes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Instead of .sbf files we have PG05????.imgs that return you to stock, which are flashed in HBOOT (vol.down + power while off) but, just a tip make sure your S-OFF in that menu before you get into "trouble", it can be a pain to find S-ON pg.imgs


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you truly wish to return to stock, I recommend trter's thunderbolt all-in-one root tool. All you need is a compatible computer. With the tool, you can go back to s-on (even from revolutionary) and it will install the stock 2.11.605.9 software for you. If you wish to root again, the tool can root any software version, as opposed to revolutionary, which can only work on the stock 2.11.605.5 RUU.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 for the all-in-one tool


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> If you truly wish to return to stock, I recommend trter's thunderbolt all-in-one root tool. All you need is a compatible computer. With the tool, you can go back to s-on (even from revolutionary) and it will install the stock 2.11.605.9 software for you. If you wish to root again, the tool can root any software version, as opposed to revolutionary, which can only work on the stock 2.11.605.5 RUU.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt*


Only reason is to make sure all the system files are/were they need to be.. so I can blame the hardware not system. Thanks for the warm welcome to the bolt family..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bradg24 said:


> Only reason is to make sure all the system files are/were they need to be.. so I can blame the hardware not system. Thanks for the warm welcome to the bolt family..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well, if your problem is just the front camera on Sfk's CM7 build, the initial release of that rom was riddled with force close issues and a new and force close free version has been uploaded. If your issue was on multiple roms you tried, all you really need to do is flash to a rom where the front camera is confirmed working and test yours. If your issue was on a few roms only and testing on a sense rom confirmed your front camera as working, that testing would've saved you the trouble of unrooting. As hellboy said, skyraider Zeus is a great rom to test hardware on, everything in it works. And no problem on the welcome.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------

